# ducnut's '63 BSA Sports



## ducnut (Feb 5, 2012)

This is my '63 BSA Sports project thread. 

The bike was found as restaurant "flair". The new lessee of the building wanted the walls cleared of everything and was tossing most of it in the dumpster. I asked to have all the bicycle-related items. This was one of them.

I had this thing in my shop, for about a year, contemplating what to do with it. It was really too far gone to restore. I thought about just hanging it from the ceiling as "just some old bike". Then, I got the itch to have something simple to use around town. I tore it down, started measuring, and discovered it could be updated with modern components. The seatpost was common sizing. The BB was 26TPI, but, a common diameter. The fork steerer was 26TPI, but, a common diameter, too. I found a 700c wheel would fit. Now, the wheels were turning.

With everything laid out, I could determine what was salvageable. Unfortunately, everything but the frame was toast or tweaked. I found a Raleigh Industries fork, NOS seatpost bolt, and NOS headbadge on eBay. I re-threaded the steerer to 24TPI. Likewise, I re-threaded the BB to 1.37 X 24TPI. The dropouts had to be clearanced, to fit modern axle sizes. That stuff was all done at Velo Mine. I had the frameset powdercoated in Traffic Orange (RAL2009). Then, it was on to parts selection. Velo Mine has a lot of single-speed stuff in stock. They have over 500 wheelsets, so that was convenient to determine what looked right. Some of the other stuff had to be ordered, as I'm not into the fixie/track thing. This was to be a comfortable, efficient, city bike and that isn't popular where I live, so not everything is stocked. Below is a parts list of what I used.

Tange headset
Nitto Dynamic stem
Nitto Moustache handlebar
Kalloy Laprade, 25.4mm, seatpost
Brooks B17 Imperial saddle
Brooks bar tape
Jagwire cables
Tektro R556 brakes
Tektro RX 4.1 levers (stripped and polished)
FSA F Gimondi, 165mm, 42T, crankset
Miche, sealed bearing, BB
MKS Sylvan pedals
KMC 1/8" chain
Shimano 18T freewheel
Origin 8, sealed bearing, hubs 
DT 2.0 SS spokes
Sun M13 II, 700c,  rims
Panaracer Pasela, 700 X 28, tires
eBay decals

I really have to thank Velo Mine for their help, on this bike. These guys enthusiastically jumped in to make this a reality.

Pics to follow.......


----------



## ducnut (Feb 5, 2012)

This is what I started with.


----------



## ducnut (Feb 5, 2012)

What I ended up with. It's definitely my favorite bike.




























The rest are here.

Something's not letting me load links to the pics.


----------



## silvercreek (Feb 6, 2012)

ducnut said:


> What I ended up with. It's definitely my favorite bike.
> 
> View attachment 41128
> View attachment 41140
> ...




That's beautiful job you did on the BSA. 

I'm glad you posted the picture because now I assume I will be able to use a nice set of Camp Gran Sport side-pull brakes I have on my '78 Raleigh Sports?

Can I use a set of Mavic Module E 27" Clinchers on the Raleigh Sports? I'll bet they won't work with the stock fenders huh?


----------



## ducnut (Feb 6, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> That's beautiful job you did on the BSA.




Thanks. 



silvercreek said:


> I'm glad you posted the picture because now I assume I will be able to use a nice set of Camp Gran Sport side-pull brakes I have on my '78 Raleigh Sports?




So long as they're post and nut mounted, yes. If they're the new style with a recessed, collared nut, no. You'd have to change the posts.

If you want those calipers polished, let me know. I do that, on the side. I have a set of hubs here.



silvercreek said:


> Can I use a set of Mavic Module E 27" Clinchers on the Raleigh Sports? I'll bet they won't work with the stock fenders huh?




I doubt it. A 26" is 590mm bead diameter, a 27" is 630mm, and a 700c is 622mm. The diameter difference between a 26 X 1-3/8" and 27 X 1-1/4" is 1-1/2", or 3/4" in radius. Maybe, try a 1-1/8" tire size on those Mavics. I don't know. You'd just have to try it.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice.
I've heard that you can get 700s in there with fenders if you use skinny tires.
I've got a Phillips Sport that I've done up and, yeah, these are fun bikes.


----------

